# Paper Mache Recipe



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Alright all you mache experts...whats a good recipe for easy beginners mache? THANKS


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

What you planning on mache-ing?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

A ball and a paper skeleton? I hope


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

A ball? what are you doing with a ball?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

My favorite recipe is a "cooked" mache':

3 tbl. spoons of flour
1 cup water
1 tsp. salt

Heat your water and salt. Slowly stir in the flour, using a whisk or fork. Cook while simmering until it thickens, remove from heat and let cool. If it's too thick, it can be thinned with water.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

And for those of you that don't like to cook.

1 part Elmers white glue
3 parts water

you might want to check out Krough's page for more how-to info


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Just remember to add salt mice LOVE elmers glue


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

okay so do i need to add flour? and if i add flour dont i need to add salt to stop the "molding" Why use flour and not just glue and water?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay its official.. ive started my first mache prop. WOOO HOO. Its currently sitting in front of 2 fans and a heater...is that okay?


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Directly heated it will form a skin and that will slow down your dry time considerably. Best to heat the room around the prop to raise the over all temperature instead. Fans are good though. If you used a white glue based recipe and it gets direct heat it can form a pva skin and really slow down your dry time.

What recipe did you decide to go with?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

i used 2 water 1 glue with salt added
the heater is in the room, not pointed at it. but pointed at it, ya know what i mean? How do i know its dry? I mean what does it look like and roughly how long should 2 layers take to dry throughly. Also can I carve paper mache as is my intention. If so is 2 layers enough?


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

It will be stiff when dry. Two layers with fans should be dry later today. If mache is still drying it tends to be cool to the touch too. I would say if you plan to carve into mache at all with an exacto type knife best to do it after only a few layers of mache, you can always go back and add more layers to add strength, and seal over the cut edges.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Well i was planning on using a dremel. I dont have the patience to cut with an exacto knife. I want to put a word on it. What would you reccomend?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I try to avoid food products in my props so I go with the white glue/water mix. I sometimes need different consistencies and rigidity, so I add more glue or water as needed. Never had a problem with mice eating the glue, though.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

okay so do i use more glue if i want it stiffer and stronger or more layers?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Turtle, if you want to be stiffer, drink a couple more beers. 

(Ironic: The same thing seems to make guys softer! hehehehehheeeee)


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

LOL, Sickie...too true too true.


----------

